# Handy am Steuer



## Lightfire (26. April 2012)

Laut neuster meinungen Telefonieren die Deutschen wieder mehr am Steuer und sind dadurch wieder abgelenkt...... hmmmmm also ich sehe weniger die Schlangenlienen fahren weil sie Telefonieren sondern eher weil die Leute ständig an ihren Navis rumspielen, dadurch viel Unkonzentierter sind als würden sie ein Handy halten, durch dieses Ständige rum getippe am Navi sind die Leute am Rum turnen einmal tippen hier und tippen da das ganze bei allen Geschwindigkeiten, dann können sie das Navi nicht richtig erkennen wegen der Sonne usw. Also ich befürworte nicht das Telefonieren im Auto aber genau so wenig das Bediennen des Navis wärend der Fahrt


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

In Zeiten der Smart Phones wird es auch immer schwerer das "Handy" sauber mit einer Hand zu bedinnen! Erlich gesagt schaffe ich es kaum mein SGS2 wärend der Fahrt mit einer Hand so sauber u. schnell wie mein altes SonyE. Walkman Handy zu handhaben! Viel zu oft muss man auf den Bildschirm schauen um zu sehen wo man ist, mit den alten Handy´s konnte man das ganze blind machen! Mein altes Walkmanhandy konnte ich im Schlaff steuern. (Auch im Auto, ohne hin zu sehen.) 
Als Gut möchte ich dieses Verhalten sicher nicht preisen, u. löblich ist es obendrein auch nicht! 
Ich mache es aber selbst zu oft, in Situationen in dennen ich selbst oft genug sage. Ohh das war jetzt aber doch recht knapp!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Ohje, das ist ein leidiges Thema...

Ich fahre noch nicht einen einzigen Tag von mir zu Hause zur Arbeit oder zurück (~15km pro Weg) ohne dass ich mindestens einen sehe der beim fahren telefoniert. Ob das diese Person grade vom sicheren fahren abhält mag ich nicht beurteilen das wird bei jedem anders sein, Fakt ist für mich aber dass die Strafe dafür offensichtlich viel zu gering ist oder die Kontrolldichte nicht ausreicht um es zu unterbinden, denn unterbinden sollte man es definitiv.
Es geht mir nicht darum zu behaupten, dass man mit Handy am Ohr zwangsläufig unsicherer fährt - das wird wohl in den allermeisten Fällen so sein auch wenns viele nicht wahrhaben wollen. Aber warum um Himmels willen muss man denn wirklich immer zwanghaft an dieses Telefon (wenn mans heute noch so nennen kann) rangehen wenns brummt oder bimmelt? Kann das nicht ein paar Minuten warten bis man sein Ziel erreicht hat (für dienstliche Dinge oder weitere Strecken gibts entsprechende Freisprecheinrichtungen, das ist also kein Argument)?

Die Sache mit Navis usw. sehe ich eigentlich genauso. Ich meine dem Hirn ist es egal ob es abgelenkt wird durch Bedienung eines Handys, eines Navis oder eines Radios oder sonstwelchem Krempel - konsequenterweise müsste das also auch verboten sein. Durch die Bedienung des Radios per Lenkradsatellit oder wie das Dingen heißt wist das ja auch theoretisch kein Problem - und ein Navi neu zu programmieren während der Fahrt ist ohnehin grob fahrlässig.


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. April 2012)

solange man am steuer rauchen darf, sehe ich nicht ein warum ich nicht telefonieren soll ...


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> solange man am steuer rauchen darf, sehe ich nicht ein warum ich nicht telefonieren soll ...


 Eine Zigarette kann dich nicht mit Informationen versorgen, die dein Gemüt so beeinflussen oder ablenken dass du dich nicht mehr auf die Straße konzentrieren kannst.
Und eine Zigarette muss man nicht am Ohr halten - man kann theoretisch mit 2 Händen am Lenkrad rauchen, von den 3 Sekunden die man an der Kippe zieht mal abgesehen.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> solange man am steuer rauchen darf, sehe ich nicht ein warum ich nicht telefonieren soll ...



Recht hast du! Rauchen sehe ich aber zum Teil noch als etwas unkritischer! Sicher der Moment in dem ich die Fluppe entzünde, hier bin ich gnadenlos abgelenkt und sicher nicht auf der Straße. Wärend des Rauchens selbst ist die Konzentration schon auf der Straße!


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. April 2012)

Sowas hasse ich Würde ich am liebsten gleich mit meinem Auto in deren reinfahren ^^
Vorallem sind alle immer noch der Meinung das sie alles unterkontrolle haben 

Naja wie immer muss erst was schlimmes passieren bevor gehandelt wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

So wichtig kann eigendlich kein Telefonat sein das es nicht warten könnte um mal eben anzuhalten. Ein Navi müßte eigendlich gleich behandelt werden wenn man zb eine Adresse eintippen würde. Hm rauchen im Auto, igitt. Ich bin zwar Raucher aber das tue ich mir schon über 10 Jahre nicht mehr an


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

Sowas, daß grad Heute so ein Fred aufgemacht wird 

Grad gestern auf dem Nachhauseweg ... bolzengerade Landstrasse, gute 100km/h, vor mir ein schwarzer Audi 2.7 nochwas.
Auf einmal geht der Kerl einfach vom Gas auf nicht mal 70km/h. ICH WILL ENDLICH NACH HAUSE 

Als ich dann überholen konnte, sah ich daß der D*****kerl telefonierte mit dem Handy am Ohr. Hat mich tierisch aufgeregt.

So ein Auto, im feinen Zwirn unterwegs, aber keine Sprechanlage ... Sauladen


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Eine Zigarette kann dich nicht mit Informationen versorgen, die dein Gemüt so beeinflussen oder ablenken dass du dich nicht mehr auf die Straße konzentrieren kannst.
> Und eine Zigarette muss man nicht am Ohr halten - man kann theoretisch mit 2 Händen am Lenkrad rauchen, von den 3 Sekunden die man an der Kippe zieht mal abgesehen.


 
das das kann man, aber wenn einem heiße asche auf die hose fällt oder die brennende kippe einem ein loch durch die hose in die haut brennt bist du sicher um einiges abgelenkter als beim telefonieren oda sonst was. Vor allem kann es leicht sein das man das lenkrad verreist oder sonst was, jeder reagird anderes auf plötzliche schmerzen. (ich weiß mehrere leute die durch sowas schon unfälle verursacht haben ... und das schlimmste daran ist es haben die wenigsten daraus gelernt und rauchen munter weiter am steuer ... )

Also entweder alles erlauben oder alles verbieten! aber sagen das eine ist böse aber das andere kein problem kann nicht sein. warum es den meisten autoherstellern nicht möglich ist per bluetooth sich mit allen handys zu verbinden ist mir ein räzel.



onslaught schrieb:


> So ein Auto, im feinen Zwirn unterwegs, aber keine Sprechanlage ... Sauladen



das mit der freisprechanlage ist immer so eine sache ... neues handy -> neues auto ... zumindest ist es ziemlich häufig so ...


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

> Also entweder alles erlauben oder alles verbieten! aber sagen das eine ist böse aber das andere kein problem kann nicht sein.



Das find ich jetzt ein bisschen übertrieben, selbst in unserem überregulierten Land. 

Zum Fahren brauch ich mein Hirn, zum Telefonieren auch, da entstehen die Konflikte.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das das kann man, aber wenn einem heiße asche auf die hose fällt oder die brennende kippe einem ein loch durch die hose in die haut brennt bist du sicher um einiges abgelenkter als beim telefonieren oda sonst was. Vor allem kann es leicht sein das man das lenkrad verreist oder sonst was, jeder reagird anderes auf plötzliche schmerzen. (ich weiß mehrere leute die durch sowas schon unfälle verursacht haben ... und das schlimmste daran ist es haben die wenigsten daraus gelernt und rauchen munter weiter am steuer ... )
> 
> Also entweder alles erlauben oder alles verbieten! aber sagen das eine ist böse aber das andere kein problem kann nicht sein.



Doch kann sein! Das Handy ist auch in meinen Augen das schlimmere übel! Es lenkt länger und intensiver ab, der Kopf wird so gefordert mit dem Handy, Sprache ,nachdenken, Antworten... bei einer Kippe muss ich nur ziehen uns aus dem Fenster aschen! Ja wen die Kippe runterfält! Dann müssen wir aber essen u. trinken hinterm Steuer auch verbieten! Beim Essen kann man sich verschlucken u. ersticken, beim trinken kann man sich verschlucken und wird so abgelenkt! Also verbieten wir doch gleich das Autofahren! Ich für meinen Teil werde weiter trinken, essen u. auf der Autobahn mit 150km/h ne Kippe rauchen! u. mit meiner Freisprechanlage telefonieren!


----------



## onslaught (26. April 2012)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> das mit der freisprechanlage ist immer so eine sache ... neues handy -> neues auto ... zumindest ist es ziemlich häufig so ...


 
Das ist für mich keine Entschuldigung für die Verkehrsbehinderung. §1 StVo


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Ich denke auch dass man durchaus erwarten kann, dass sich Leute ne Freisprecheinrichting kaufen auch wenn das Handy oder das Auto alt oder neu ist, da gibts immer ne technische Möglichkeit und die ist normalerweise gar nicht mal so extrem teuer. Grade bei Leuten die ein Auto im Neuwert von 50k fahren sollten eigentlich noch 100€ für ne Freisprech drin sein - wenn nicht ohnehin bereits enthalten.

Ich will auch nicht wissen wie viele Leute ne Freisprecheinrichtung im Auto schon drin haben (grade bei teuren Modellen) und sie trotzdem aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht nutzen wollen...


----------



## Axel_Foly (26. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Ich will auch nicht wissen wie viele Leute ne Freisprecheinrichtung im Auto schon drin haben (grade bei teuren Modellen) und sie trotzdem aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht nutzen wollen...



Freisprechanlage drinnen zu haben ist leicht, eine zu haben die mit deinem handy funktioniert, da wirds bei fix intergriten schon schwer ... zumindest bei VW, AUDI ... beim rest habe ich keine erfahrung.
entschuldigung ist es natürlich keine, man könnte sich ja so ein zusatzding kaufen ... oder nicht ran gehen ...


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Doch kann sein! Das Handy ist auch in meinen  Augen das schlimmere übel! Es lenkt länger und intensiver ab, der Kopf  wird so gefordert mit dem Handy, Sprache ,nachdenken, Antworten... bei  einer Kippe muss ich nur ziehen uns aus dem Fenster aschen! Ja wen die  Kippe runterfält! Dann müssen wir aber essen u. trinken hinterm Steuer  auch verbieten! Beim Essen kann man sich verschlucken u. ersticken, beim  trinken kann man sich verschlucken und wird so abgelenkt! Also  verbieten wir doch gleich das Autofahren! Ich für meinen Teil werde  weiter trinken, essen u. auf der Autobahn mit 150km/h ne Kippe rauchen!  u. mit meiner Freisprechanlage telefonieren!


 
Nun telefonieren und rauchen erhält nicht dein Leben, oder?

Das möchte ich sehen: Dich rauchend, kauend, schluckend, trinkend und telefonieren bei 150 km/h.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Das möchte ich sehen: Dich rauchend, kauend, schluckend, trinkend und telefonieren bei 150 km/h.


 Es gibt leider viele die genau das tun (jetzt ohne hier jemanden ansprechen zu wollen) und ihre Meinung erst dann ändern wenn durch dieses Verhalten was ernsthaftes passiert ist... vorausgesetzt sie können ihre Meinung dann noch ändern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Axel_Foly schrieb:


> Freisprechanlage drinnen zu haben ist leicht, eine zu haben die mit deinem handy funktioniert, da wirds bei fix intergriten schon schwer ... zumindest bei VW, AUDI ... beim rest habe ich keine erfahrung.
> entschuldigung ist es natürlich keine, man könnte sich ja so ein zusatzding kaufen ... oder nicht ran gehen ...



Wo ist das Problem?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

Research schrieb:


> Nun telefonieren und rauchen erhält nicht dein Leben, oder?
> 
> Das möchte ich sehen: Dich rauchend, kauend, schluckend, trinkend und telefonieren bei 150 km/h.



Was sind auf der Autobahn 150km/h? Ich fahre im Jahr ca. 25-30k an Km Beruflich als auch privat. Autobahnfahrten von ca. 6-7Std. sind keine Seltenheit! Ich bin ein großer Verfechter für die Plicht das jeder Autofahrer auch nach 3Std. min eine Pause von 15min machen muss/sollte! Wen ich seid 2Std. auf der Bahn bin und dabei eine Rauchen will oder etwas essen will liegt alles entweder in grifweite auf dem Beifahrersitz oder meine Beifahrerin reicht es mir! 
Ich kenne meine Grenzen! Kippen werden nur auf der Autobahn bei freier Fahrt oder an roten Ampeln angezündet! Gegessen wir aber immer, egal wo u. wann. 

Alles im Grünen Bereich


----------



## Research (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> []
> Ich kenne meine Grenzen! Kippen werden nur auf der Autobahn bei freier Fahrt oder an roten Ampeln angezündet! Gegessen wir aber immer, egal wo u. wann.
> []


 
Dazu Rasieren und Fußpflege....


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## FreaksLikeMe (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich kenne meine Grenzen! Kippen werden nur auf der Autobahn bei freier Fahrt oder an roten Ampeln angezündet! Gegessen wir aber immer, egal wo u. wann.
> 
> Alles im Grünen Bereich


 
Das...iich... nicht...lache. Sorry nichts gegen dich, aber ich glaube dass das jeder denkt bis er den ersten Unfall deswegen baut. Und das dir bis jetzt noch nichts passiert ist, ist wohl reines Glück.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

FreaksLikeMe schrieb:


> Das...iich... nicht...lache. Sorry nichts gegen dich, aber ich glaube dass das jeder denkt bis er den ersten Unfall deswegen baut. Und das dir bis jetzt noch nichts passiert ist, ist wohl reines Glück.



Ich will nicht streiten! Aber Was soll passieren wen ich eine Kippe an einer Roten Ampel anzünde? Ich u. das Auto stehen auf der Stelle! Gefahr geht gegen 0! Auf der Autobahn ok! Bei 120-150Km/h ne Kippe auf freier Strecke anmachen! Hier sehe ich auch kein Problem. Das Feuerzeug liegt immer in der Mittelkonsole, das finde ich ohne von der Straße schauen zu müssen. 
Die Kippen liegen immer rechts daneben. Es bleibt im Endefekt nur der Moment in dem ich die Kippe anzünde. Hier bin ich abgelenkt. Aber solche Momente haben andere nicht raucher auch! Ohh schau mal ein Vogel! Oder wen man der netten Beifahrerin mal wieder in den Ausschnitt schaut! 

Wie auch immer ich mach so weiter!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2012)

Und dann noch die Kippe aus dem Fenster schmeissen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Und dann noch die Kippe aus dem Fenster schmeissen


 

Das ist am Thema vorbeigeschossen! Gehen wir lieber wieder zurück @Topic! 
Handy am Steuer!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Handy aus dem Fenster Schmeißen würde die Problematik auch dauerhaft lösen


----------



## cann0nf0dder (26. April 2012)

handy ausm fenster und die kippe fürs heiße gespräch ans/ins ohr halten, problem gelöst


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2012)

Handy am Steuer gehört sich nicht und wer erwischt wird hat selber schuld.Basta.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Handy am Steuer gehört sich nicht und wer erwischt wird hat selber schuld.Basta.


 
Und erwischt werden geschätzte 0,0001% der "Sünder", die dann 40€ bezahlen und sich denken "Leck mich am A..."


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und erwischt werden geschätzte 0,0001% der "Sünder", die dann 40€ bezahlen und sich denken "Leck mich am A..."


 
Das stimmt leider.
Und der Punkt stört die Leute meistens auch nicht mehr.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider.
> Und der Punkt stört die Leute meistens auch nicht mehr.


 
Warum sollte er? Ich weiß nicht genau wo die Grenze ist ab wann man da Probleme bekommt (15 oder 18 Punkte glaub ich, auf jeden Fall über 10).
Und für öfter als 10x innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Jahren (die dinger verfallen ja^^) erwischt zu werden und einen Punkt für Handy am Ohr zu kassieren ist zumindest in meiner Region dermaßen unwahrscheinlich dass es an ein statistisches Wunder grenzt (ich meine wenn ich im Jahr überhaupt 10x nen Polizisten auffer Straße nur sehe ist das viel )


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

MATRIX KILLER schrieb:


> Das stimmt leider.
> Und der Punkt stört die Leute meistens auch nicht mehr.



In Zukunft wird es dafür nicht mal mehr einen Punkt geben!  Dann zahlen wir 80Flocken und gut ist!


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> In Zukunft wird es dafür nicht mal mehr einen Punkt geben! Dann zahlen wir 80Flocken und gut ist!


 
Woher hast du diese Information .

EDIT : Müsste hier wie im Ausland sein,höhere Bußgelder wenn jemand erwischt wird.


----------



## Falk (26. April 2012)

Ich muss ja zugeben, dass ich im Stau (Stop&Go) auch mal ans Telefon gehe (muss ja nicht schalten, sondern nur rechtzeitig wieder auf die Bremse). Bei zügiger Fahrt ist das eh nicht drin, da zu viele Nebengeräusche (Auto ist nicht unbedingt leise).

Bei Mietwagen hab ich aber immer als erstes das Handy gekoppelt. Und auch die Sache mit "neues Handy -> neues Auto" lässt sich sauber mit einer Multi/Twin-Card lösen, da kann das Handy im Auto direkt aus der Steinzeit sein.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> In Zukunft wird es dafür nicht mal mehr einen Punkt geben!  Dann zahlen wir 80Flocken und gut ist!


 
Nach meinen Infos waren 80€ und ZWEI Punkte geplant.

Quelle: Handy am Ohr


----------



## Icejester (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Recht hast du! Rauchen sehe ich aber zum Teil noch als etwas unkritischer! Sicher der Moment in dem ich die Fluppe entzünde, hier bin ich gnadenlos abgelenkt und sicher nicht auf der Straße. Wärend des Rauchens selbst ist die Konzentration schon auf der Straße!



Ich sehe beim Anzünden das geringste Problem.



onslaught schrieb:


> Zum Fahren brauch ich mein Hirn, zum Telefonieren auch, da entstehen die Konflikte.



Zum Telefonieren brauchst Du auch nicht mehr Hirn als für das Gespräch mit Beifahrern. Und wenn Du fürs Fahren einen so großen Teil Deines Hirn brauchst, daß Du dabei nicht reden kannst, solltest Du Dich fragen, ob Du auf der Straße richtig bist.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Und für öfter als 10x innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Jahren (die dinger verfallen ja^^) erwischt zu werden und einen Punkt für Handy am Ohr zu kassieren ist zumindest in meiner Region dermaßen unwahrscheinlich dass es an ein statistisches Wunder grenzt (ich meine wenn ich im Jahr überhaupt 10x nen Polizisten auffer Straße nur sehe ist das viel )


 
Da die Verfallszeit von alten Punkten bei jedem neuen Punkt wieder von vorne zu laufen beginnt, sammelst Du mit der Rechnung verdammt viel für lange Zeit an.
Kannste ja ausrechnen. Bei zehn Punkten in den nächsten drei Jahren hättest Du also 2015 10 Punkte auf dem Konto. Wenn Du dann keinen mehr bekommst, hast Du 2017 noch 7, 2019 noch 4, 2021 noch 1 und 2023 wärst Du bei 0. Das heißt, für die nächsten elf Jahre wärst Du in Flensburg eingebucht. Das ist schon nicht ohne.

Mir ist sowas übrigens passiert. Mit 19 3 Punkte bekommen. 2 Monate bevor die gelöscht worden wären, die nächsten 3. Punktfrei war ich dann mit 25. Sowas kann sich ziehen. 

Wohlgemerkt gilt das alles nur für die (noch) aktuelle Regelung. Wenn die das jetzt wirklich ändern, beeinflussen neue Punkte den Verfall der alten ja nicht mehr. Dann kommst Du also schneller auf 0.


Alles in allem muß ich zum Thema allerdings sagen: Das mit dem Handy am Steuer ist echt unnötig. Es gibt nicht umsonst Freisprechanlagen. Ich habe zum Beispiel eine in meinem Navi integriert. Darüber kann ich dann auch Nummern wählen, auf das Telefonbuch zugreifen und was man sonst so braucht, ohne den Blick wirklich von der Straße zu nehmen oder irgendwas in der Hand zu halten.


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Da die Verfallszeit von alten Punkten bei jedem neuen Punkt wieder von vorne zu laufen beginnt


 
Ach so ist das... naja dann kann man natürlich auch besser auf solch hohe Punktzahlen kommen.
Ich muss mir den Katalog da wirklich mal reinziehen, ich bin bisher in 8 Jahren Autofahren mit 2 kleinen Verwarnungsgeldern (hier 14km/h zu schnell und son Blödsinn) weggekommen.
Das liegt zugegebenermaßen aber nicht daran dass ich nie mehr als 15 zu schnell bin sondern eher daran dass es im ganzen Bundesland bei uns gefühlt 10 Blitzer gibt und 8 davon immer an der gleichen Stelle stehen


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

Echt? Ich dachte es wäre mit der neuen Reform(Die kommen soll) so geregelt das es keinen Punkt dafür mehr geben soll. Grade weil ja schon bei 8Punkten Schluss sein soll! So habe ich gemeint es gehört haben zu wollen(im Radio).


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Echt? Ich dachte es wäre mit der neuen Reform(Die kommen soll) so geregelt das es keinen Punkt dafür mehr geben soll. Grade weil ja schon bei 8Punkten Schluss sein soll! So habe ich gemeint es gehört haben zu wollen(im Radio).


 
Die Regelung die ich meine ("=Verdoppelung der Strafe" bei Handy am Ohr Vergehen) hat nichts mit der neuen Punkteuhr bis 8 zu tun die groß in allen Zeitungen war, die 2 Punkte fürs Handy sind noch nach der "alten" Rechnung.
Nach der neuen Rechnung müssten da die Punkte glaube ich wirklich wegfallen da doch da was war von wegen  es gibt nur noch einen oder zwei auf einmal und was jetzt 3 gibt gibt dann einen und schwere Verstöße zwei oder so ähnlich...


----------



## Threshold (26. April 2012)

Die sollen erst mal wieder vernünftige Spiegel anbauen und nicht dieses gebogene Zeugs wo alles viel kleiner wirkt als es tatsächlich ist.


----------



## EDDIE2Fast (26. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sollen erst mal wieder vernünftige Spiegel anbauen und nicht dieses gebogene Zeugs wo alles viel kleiner wirkt als es tatsächlich ist.



Sei Froh wen die Polente in diese Spiegel schaut können sie dein Handy am Ohr nicht genau erkennen!


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die sollen erst mal wieder vernünftige Spiegel anbauen und nicht dieses gebogene Zeugs wo alles viel kleiner wirkt als es tatsächlich ist.


 
Das Problem dabei ist je größer die Objekte im Spiegel sind desto weniger passen rein 
Die neuen Spiegel sind eher darauf bedacht einen möglichst großen Winkel abzudecken und den toten Winkel möglichst loszuwerden, da werden die Objekte eben verzerrt. Ich finde es aber so ehrlich gesagt etwas besser als mit den alten, es ist ja wichtiger zu sehen OB da was ist als abzuschätzen WIE GROSS die Oma ist die du gleich plattmachst 

Aber das issn anderes Thema.

Bei Handys find ichs ja noch geiler, wenn sie nicht mal am Ohr sind sondern Spezialisten (meist weiblich, 18-22 Jahre) während der Fahrt noch SMS tippen - das is der absolute Irrsinn.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. April 2012)

EDDIE2Fast schrieb:


> Ich will nicht streiten! Aber Was soll passieren wen ich eine Kippe an einer Roten Ampel anzünde? Ich u. das Auto stehen auf der Stelle! Gefahr geht gegen 0! Auf der Autobahn ok! Bei 120-150Km/h ne Kippe auf freier Strecke anmachen! Hier sehe ich auch kein Problem.



Das Problem beim rauchen ist nicht das anzünden, sondern das, was danach kommt (übrigens auch außerhalb des Autos  ). Die Dinger sind nunmal heiß und sie können, gerade in kritischen Situationen mal runterfallen. Mag man bei sich nicht für möglich halten - aber das denken die mehreren hundert Leute, die jedes Jahr in Europa an daraus resultierenden Wohnungsbränden sterben (wieviele Brände ohne Todesopfer noch dazu kommen, konnte ich nicht rausfinden), sicherlich auch. Und die meisten Raucher dürften 0 Erfahrung im "Lenkrad gerade halten wenn eine Kippe aufm Oberschenkel ausgeht" haben -> Unfallgefahr.
Und bei der hohen Zahl an Zigaretten, die geraucht werden, ist die selbst dann nicht klein, wenn das Risiko bei jeder einzelnen Zigarette lächerlich erscheint.




Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Das Problem dabei ist je größer die Objekte im Spiegel sind desto weniger passen rein
> Die neuen Spiegel sind eher darauf bedacht einen möglichst großen Winkel abzudecken und den toten Winkel möglichst loszuwerden, da werden die Objekte eben verzerrt. Ich finde es aber so ehrlich gesagt etwas besser als mit den alten, es ist ja wichtiger zu sehen OB da was ist als abzuschätzen WIE GROSS die Oma ist die du gleich plattmachst



Damit ich in Zukunft auch wirklich von jedem mitbekomme, dass er seine Scheinwerfer mal einstellen lassen sollte 
(wobei ich meine -relativ alten- Spiegel sowieso so eingestellt habe, dass Autos auf der Nachbarspur im Augenwinkel erscheinen, bevor sie aus dem Spiegel verschwinden)



> Bei Handys find ichs ja noch geiler, wenn sie nicht mal am Ohr sind sondern Spezialisten (meist weiblich, 18-22 Jahre) während der Fahrt noch SMS tippen - das is der absolute Irrsinn.


 
Es gibt auch erschreckend viele Aufnahmen, die mit Smartphones während der Fahrt gemacht wurden...


----------



## Dr Bakterius (26. April 2012)

Auch nett wenn der Bremspunkt auf die Rücksitzbank des Vordermanns gelegt wurde und der Airbag daher die Kippe im Gesicht ausdrückt. Oder wenn die Kippe aus dem Fenster geworfen doch wieder zurück kommt. Ein Handy sollte sich eigendlich selbst deaktivieren können wenn man ins Auto steigt und keine Freisprecheinrichtung hat. Nett sieht es auch aus wenn man das Handy zwischen Kopf und Schulter klemmt  weil die 3. Hand gerade fehlt


----------



## Incredible Alk (26. April 2012)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Handy sollte sich eigendlich selbst deaktivieren können wenn man ins Auto steigt und keine Freisprecheinrichtung hat.


 
Das wäre ne geile Nummer - müsste aber per Gesetz so sein, freiwillig baut das kein Hersteller ein das kauft ja kein Mensch 
Solche Einrichtungen für Alkoholsünder wo man das Auto erst starten kann wenn man 0.0 ins Röhrchen pustet gibts ja schon.


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Icejester schrieb:


> Zum Telefonieren brauchst Du auch nicht mehr Hirn als für das Gespräch mit Beifahrern. Und wenn Du fürs Fahren einen so großen Teil Deines Hirn brauchst, daß Du dabei nicht reden kannst, solltest Du Dich fragen, ob Du auf der Straße richtig bist.


 
38 Jahre Unfallfrei Hörr Eisjester, in dieser Zeit zusätzlich etwa 2 Millionen LKW-Kilometer. Solche Kommentare lieb ich


----------



## Icejester (27. April 2012)

Und das ohne Gespräche, wie ich dann vermuten darf. Nicht schlecht! Aber langweilig.


----------



## onslaught (27. April 2012)

Auf solche Sinnfreie Gespräche kann ich jedenfalls verzichten.


----------



## ich558 (29. April 2012)

Im Auto auf längeren Strecken steck ich immer das Headset sammt Micro ans iPhone und falls ein Anruf oder SMS reinkommt mach ich einfach einen Stopsel ins Ohr und den Rest mach ich mir Siri


----------



## Katamaranoid (30. April 2012)

Leute die während der Fahrt telefonieren, regen mich meist erst dann auf, wenn ich sehe dass sie unkonzentriert sind. 
Was mich aber wirklich nervt, sind die SMS schreiber und Comic-Leser ( LKW ) während der Fahrt. Da krieg ich sOO nen Hals!
Das Thema telefonieren ist schon so eine Sache, wo es viele verschiedene Meinungen gibt. Und ich lege mich da auch fest: Es lenkt wirklich ab, schon alleine deshalb weil ich im Notfall NICHT beide Hände sofort ans Lenkrad bekomme, was in manchen Fällen meiner Meinung nach definitiv erforderlich ist. 

Ich kann mich bei meinem Auto per Bluetooth verbinden und habe so eine Freisprecheinrichtung, bei der ich mit nem kurzen Knopfdruck rangehen kann.


----------



## Dexter74 (30. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Warum sollte er? Ich weiß nicht genau wo die Grenze ist ab wann man da Probleme bekommt (15 oder 18 Punkte glaub ich, auf jeden Fall über 10).
> Und für öfter als 10x innerhalb von 2 oder 3 Jahren (die dinger verfallen ja^^) erwischt zu werden und einen Punkt für Handy am Ohr zu kassieren ist zumindest in meiner Region dermaßen unwahrscheinlich dass es an ein statistisches Wunder grenzt (ich meine wenn ich im Jahr überhaupt 10x nen Polizisten auffer Straße nur sehe ist das viel )


 
wenn du in schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder mit dem selben Delikt auffällst, kann es auch passieren das du zur MPU musst


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. April 2012)

Dexter74 schrieb:


> wenn du in schöner Regelmäßigkeit immer wieder mit dem selben Delikt auffällst, kann es auch passieren das du zur MPU musst


 
Bei Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen wusste ich das, obs bei Handys am Ohr auch so ist weiß ich nicht... da muss mans vermutlich schon arg auf die Spitze treiben bis was passiert (was entsprechend schwer ist so oft erwischt zu werden^^).


----------



## Threshold (30. April 2012)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Bei Geschwindigkeitsüberschreitungen wusste ich das, obs bei Handys am Ohr auch so ist weiß ich nicht... da muss mans vermutlich schon arg auf die Spitze treiben bis was passiert (was entsprechend schwer ist so oft erwischt zu werden^^).


 
MPU kommt wenn die Punkte Grenze erreicht ist. Dabei ist es egal womit die Punkte Grenze erreicht wird.


----------



## Dexter74 (30. April 2012)

Threshold schrieb:


> MPU kommt wenn die Punkte Grenze erreicht ist. Dabei ist es egal womit die Punkte Grenze erreicht wird.


 

 Auch bei 0 Punkten können die dich dazu verdonnern, muss eben nur regelmäßig mit dem gleichen Delikt auffallen (z.B. immer an der selben Stelle falsch parken oder vom Blitzer erwischt werden).


----------



## paxpl (1. Mai 2012)

Also ich sag mal so ich finde gut, dass es verboten ist und nach dem was ich schon alles gesehen habe lenkt es auch eindeutig mehr ab wie ein Navi oder das Radio aber was ich am schlimmsten finde sind die Leute wo mit ihrer fetten S-Klasse oder A8 sowieso ständig telefonieren müssen und des auch noch mit über 200kmh auf der Autobahn machen obwohl ich mir kaum vorstellen kann das so eine dicke Karre keine Freisprecheinrichtung hat 

Ich persönlich habe mittlerweile eine Freisprecheinrichtung im Radio integriert aber wie ich noch keine hatte, da bin ich einfach nicht drangegangen oder wenn die Möglichkeit war dann bin ich eben mal kurz stehen geblieben, wenns wirklich wichtig ist ruft derjenige eh noch mal an


----------

